# Canadian town of Churchill



## mellowyellow (Nov 26, 2021)

_There are no roads leading to the tiny Canadian town of Churchill which sits near the northeast tip of Manitoba. But that doesn’t stop thousands of tourists from taking a train or a plane and visiting every fall. That’s because in this area, near the shores of the Hudson Bay, you can go out on a tour and get a glimpse of the world’s largest land carnivore: the Polar Bear….._

https://edition.cnn.com/interactive/2021/11/world/polar-bear-capital-cnnphotos/


----------



## Packerjohn (Nov 26, 2021)

Can't figure out why?  They have a polar bear here in the Winnipeg zoo but I guess that a wild one is better.


----------



## Lewkat (Nov 26, 2021)

Very interesting read, mellowyellow.  Thank you.


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 27, 2021)

mellowyellow said:


> View attachment 196216
> 
> _There are no roads leading to the tiny Canadian town of Churchill which sits near the northeast tip of Manitoba. But that doesn’t stop thousands of tourists from taking a train or a plane and visiting every fall. That’s because in this area, near the shores of the Hudson Bay, you can go out on a tour and get a glimpse of the world’s largest land carnivore: the Polar Bear….._
> 
> https://edition.cnn.com/interactive/2021/11/world/polar-bear-capital-cnnphotos/


They look so congenial together! Not at all like they're fighting. A beautiful sight; thanks for posting.

Gorgeous sunset too!


----------



## MickaC (Nov 27, 2021)

Packerjohn said:


> Can't figure out why?  They have a polar bear here in the Winnipeg zoo but I guess that a wild one is better.


Being Canadian.......and you're not interested in our wildlife.
Packerjohn......do you live in Winnipeg......if you do......i'm not that far from you.


----------



## Packerjohn (Nov 27, 2021)

MickaC said:


> Being Canadian.......and you're not interested in our wildlife.
> Packerjohn......do you live in Winnipeg......if you do......i'm not that far from you.


Not today but I'm moving there on Monday.  I was born in the country and during my university years I spent a couple of summers working for Falconbridge Mines cutting lines in the bush.  As a young kid I used to trap and hunt the critters.  Wildlife isn't all that exciting for me.  You know the usual Canadian deer, moose, rabbit, skunk and squirrels.  Now, I've been in East Africa and saw elephants, giraffes, wildebeasts and lions.    Now, that is exciting!  Squirrels are cute but not all that exciting for me.  Oh yes, I have shot and eaten black bears.  They are delicious.  Polar Bears attract tourists and that's a great thing for the good folks up in Churchill.  I have visited 66 countries and have spent 8.5 months traveling around the world but never been in Churchill.  Go figure!


----------



## MickaC (Nov 27, 2021)

Packerjohn said:


> Not today but I'm moving there on Monday.  I was born in the country and during my university years I spent a couple of summers working for Falconbridge Mines cutting lines in the bush.  As a young kid I used to trap and hunt the critters.  Wildlife isn't all that exciting for me.  You know the usual Canadian deer, moose, rabbit, skunk and squirrels.  Now, I've been in East Africa and saw elephants, giraffes, wildebeasts and lions.    Now, that is exciting!  Squirrels are cute but not all that exciting for me.  Oh yes, I have shot and eaten black bears.  They are delicious.  Polar Bears attract tourists and that's a great thing for the good folks up in Churchill.  I have visited 66 countries and have spent 8.5 months traveling around the world but never been in Churchill.  Go figure!


How did you come to the decision to make a move to Winnipeg.


----------



## Jules (Nov 27, 2021)

@Packerjohn   That’s quite a change moving from a small town to the city.


----------



## Packerjohn (Nov 28, 2021)

MickaC said:


> How did you come to the decision to make a move to Winnipeg.


Before my dear wife passed away  she told me that I would have to "reinvent" myself.  I did not understand the concept at that time but I do now.  I have been born with a gypsy soul and have moved all my life.  Actually, I have moved 19 times.  Moving is good because you have to move on in life.  Life is short and we need new challenges to keep body and soul in tune.  To my way of thinking if you sit and don't do anything other than watch those 12 sports channels you are sort of doing a slow death.  Anyway, the new place I'm moving to has a lot of single ladies.  A lot of them are pretty good looking.  Ah!  The endless possibilities and new challenges should help pass the winter away.  LOL


----------

